# General > Birdwatching >  Blackcap

## solangoose

Have had a new visitor at the fat balls last few days. Fits the bill for the blackcap image and description perfectly but I have read they are not too common this far north?

----------


## Fulmar

There is quite a bit about them on the RSPB site including this:
*If you see a blackcap during winter, please add details of your sighting to Birdtrack, a BTO, RSPB and Birdwatch Ireland project. By collecting information about where birds are when, we can learn more about their changing behaviour and populations.*

----------


## solangoose

Thanks very much, will take a look at the RSPB site and log siting.

----------

